# smoking engine



## cabinboy (May 17, 2012)

Hey everyone. I have a little problem I'm hoping someone can help me with. I have a 14.5 HP briggs and straton mower engine. I started it up and cut grass for about 3 minutes, a large amount of almost white smoke came out of the exhaust and the engine quit. Any ideas what may of happened or what the problem is. Thanks


----------



## Rentahusband (Aug 25, 2008)

Sounds like it is burning oil. Was the smoke blueish white? Spark plug is more than likely fouled out causing the engine not to start. Try a new plug and see if it will start. How old is the engine? Make sure the oil level is not overfull. Crankcase breather may be plugged. The crankcase has to breathe and if the breather is plugged, pressure will build in the crankcase and force oil out into the engine. Are you using 30w oil?


----------



## hollysurly (May 22, 2012)

irst, accede accepting yourself a branch account chiral for your car as it generally has the actual troubleshooting advice for your vehicle. It absolutely comes actual accessible if the car starts accepting problems.

What is the acting barometer reading? Does it overheat? Sweet smelling smoke out of the bankrupt aqueduct is in fact beef from baptize aperture into the cylinders and baking off. You a lot of acceptable accept a destroyed arch gasket. This is even added acceptable if the car has acutely overheated due to a contempo cooling arrangement failure, i.e. torn baptize hose, bad baptize pump, aperture in the radiator or boiler core, etc. Aswell analysis for baptize in the oil, which shows up as a blubbery chicken goo (the abstruse term) on the dipstick or oil cap. A artisan can accomplish a leakdown analysis to actuate if there is a leak. From the affection you described, this one seems like a no-brainer. You should accept the arch gasket replaced IMMEDIATELY. A torn arch gasket can could could cause added problems. Baptize aperture into the cylinders can breach starters and flywheels. Baptize in the oil can abase the oil's lubrication backdrop to the point the motor can seize. Once the arch gasket is replaced, analysis for any added cooling arrangement problems that could could cause overheating or you may draft the new gasket.

It could aswell be beat agent rings if the motor has top mileage

_______________________________________________________________

"The sound it makes is terrifying, a thunderous, basso cacophony that shakes you to your very core."


----------



## Rentahusband (Aug 25, 2008)

hollysurly said:


> irst, accede accepting yourself a branch account chiral for your car as it generally has the actual troubleshooting advice for your vehicle. It absolutely comes actual accessible if the car starts accepting problems.
> 
> What is the acting barometer reading? Does it overheat? Sweet smelling smoke out of the bankrupt aqueduct is in fact beef from baptize aperture into the cylinders and baking off. You a lot of acceptable accept a destroyed arch gasket. This is even added acceptable if the car has acutely overheated due to a contempo cooling arrangement failure, i.e. torn baptize hose, bad baptize pump, aperture in the radiator or boiler core, etc. Aswell analysis for baptize in the oil, which shows up as a blubbery chicken goo (the abstruse term) on the dipstick or oil cap. A artisan can accomplish a leakdown analysis to actuate if there is a leak. From the affection you described, this one seems like a no-brainer. You should accept the arch gasket replaced IMMEDIATELY. A torn arch gasket can could could cause added problems. Baptize aperture into the cylinders can breach starters and flywheels. Baptize in the oil can abase the oil's lubrication backdrop to the point the motor can seize. Once the arch gasket is replaced, analysis for any added cooling arrangement problems that could could cause overheating or you may draft the new gasket.
> 
> ...


What the H are you talking about???


----------



## hdman97 (May 25, 2006)

hollysurly said:


> irst, accede accepting yourself a branch account chiral for your car as it generally has the actual troubleshooting advice for your vehicle. It absolutely comes actual accessible if the car starts accepting problems.
> 
> What is the acting barometer reading? Does it overheat? Sweet smelling smoke out of the bankrupt aqueduct is in fact beef from baptize aperture into the cylinders and baking off. You a lot of acceptable accept a destroyed arch gasket. This is even added acceptable if the car has acutely overheated due to a contempo cooling arrangement failure, i.e. torn baptize hose, bad baptize pump, aperture in the radiator or boiler core, etc. Aswell analysis for baptize in the oil, which shows up as a blubbery chicken goo (the abstruse term) on the dipstick or oil cap. A artisan can accomplish a leakdown analysis to actuate if there is a leak. From the affection you described, this one seems like a no-brainer. You should accept the arch gasket replaced IMMEDIATELY. A torn arch gasket can could could cause added problems. Baptize aperture into the cylinders can breach starters and flywheels. Baptize in the oil can abase the oil's lubrication backdrop to the point the motor can seize. Once the arch gasket is replaced, analysis for any added cooling arrangement problems that could could cause overheating or you may draft the new gasket.
> 
> ...




WHAT???

:drunk:


----------

